# First two of the season



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Had about 45 minutes today in between work appointments out east. Caught these two silver hens floating a jig and maggot. Had two other shake off. Saw a few others caught on spoons. Definitely a good start, might head back tomorrow.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats. Looking forward to getting out myself.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd say great start!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice job! Looking forward to the upcoming season. Planning on making it out Sunday. Not sure weather the chagrin or rocky


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

Great job, man! What trib were you fishing?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

PM me and I will get you headed in the right direction. A friend showed me the spot and out of respect I don't want to post it on an open forum.


----------



## steelyourface (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice catches KT!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmmm. That looks like a sandy beach to me. . . . . .


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

KTkiff said:


> PM me and I will get you headed in the right direction. A friend showed me the spot and out of respect I don't want to post it on an open forum.


I'd ask your friend first before blowing it up to people who will most likely be telling others they know who in turn will tell others they know. Your friend probably puts a lot of time into figuring out where to catch chrome. And honestly, its not that difficult to pinpoint where the steelhead are this time of year, if they use their brains they'll be able to figure it out


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

kapposgd -- I, too, have spent several years fine-tuning and honing in on my own steelhead spots on many of our rivers. Just curious as to whether he's catching them from the beach, the mouth, or in the rivers this early in the season. I'm sure KT will take that into consideration and use his discretion in what specific information he gives me to avoid us having our next family reunions in his fishing holes!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Man those are some beauties! Pretty soon, I will be headed to Cold Creek in Sandusky for some action. Also, I will probably hit the RT 82 Dam on the Cuyahoga for some steel, and around Thanksgiving/Christmas, I will be hitting the Gorge in Akron several times. Also will be at the Rocky in Lakewood throughout the year.


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

SmittyN330 said:


> Man those are some beauties! Pretty soon, I will be headed to Cold Creek in Sandusky for some action. Also, I will probably hit the RT 82 Dam on the Cuyahoga for some steel, and around Thanksgiving/Christmas, I will be hitting the Gorge in Akron several times. Also will be at the Rocky in Lakewood throughout the year.


PM me if you want some company at the Gorge or Rt 82 dam. My home and office are right around the respective corners! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

kapposgd said:


> I'd ask your friend first before blowing it up to people who will most likely be telling others they know who in turn will tell others they know. Your friend probably puts a lot of time into figuring out where to catch chrome. And honestly, its not that difficult to pinpoint where the steelhead are this time of year, if they use their brains they'll be able to figure it out


Kappos, you could not have said it better. Trust me, my PM's were not very specific to this spot that doesn't need pinpoint accuracy. I was just recently burnt by someone I trusted who did exactly what you said. And to make it even worse they posted pictures that showed the background that any moron could tell where it was, AND they saw nothing wrong with that, if you can believe that.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Forgot to add I went back today and got two more, but it was slower.

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Heading out this weekend trolling the mouth. Can't wait


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Heading out this weekend trolling the mouth. Can't wait


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

By the quality and texture of that sand, I know EXACTLY where you are! Thanks for the tip!


----------

